# TV Theme Song Game



## Stuart Sweet

Simple rules... give a line from a TV theme song, and the next person must give the name of the show. This entitles him or her to provide the next line. I'll start:


----------



## Stuart Sweet

"Our Patty's only seen the sights a girl can see from Brooklyn Heights"


----------



## Stuart Sweet

The Patty Duke Show

"There's a scout troop short a child, Khruschev's due at Idlewild"


----------



## CorkyMuldoon

Stuart Sweet said:


> The Patty Duke Show
> 
> "There's a scout troop short a child, Khruschev's due at Idlewild"


Car 54, where are you?

"...A hero who sneezed abruptly siezed retreat and reversed it to victory..."


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Car 54, Where Are You (had to look it up, as I don't know the song, though)...

Easy one: Believe it or not, I'm walking on air...

(maybe) harder one: ...That suicide is painless, it brings on many changes, and I can take or leave it if I please.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

> "...A hero who sneezed abruptly siezed retreate and reversed it to victory..."


F-Troop



> ...That suicide is painless, it brings on many changes, and I can take or leave it if I please.


M*A*S*H (technically only used in the film with lyrics)

"People yackity yak a streak and waste your time of day"


----------



## spartanstew

Mark Lamutt said:


> Car 54, Where Are You (had to look it up, as I don't know the song, though)...
> 
> Easy one: Believe it or not, I'm walking on air...
> 
> (maybe) harder one: ...That suicide is painless, it brings on many changes, and I can take or leave it if I please.


Both easy:

Greatest American Hero
M*A*S*H

Someone can answer Stuarts next.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

wow, didn't take long to stump you guys!


----------



## kocuba

Stuart Sweet said:


> "People yackity yak a streak and waste your time of day"


Mr. Ed

"Flipping like a pancake, popping like a cork"


----------



## BubblePuppy

Stuart Sweet said:


> "People yackity yak a streak and waste your time of day"


Mr.Ed (crud...too late)

Banana Splits

With a gun and a rope and a hat full of hope, planted a family tree. We got hold of a pot of gold,...(title word deleted)


----------



## Stuart Sweet

...I think I know the lyrics in question, but did they ever air? I always think of that theme being instrumental.


----------



## Richard King

Great minds... That's not fair. That song was an instrumental on the series, "Bonanza" 

This one's way too easy: 

How will you make it on your own?
Who can take a nothing day, and suddenly make it all seem worthwhile?


----------



## sorahl

Mary Tyler Moore Show 


how about this one.

while he wanders his starry see, remember remember me


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I don't think that one ever aired with lyrics either


----------



## jacksonm30354

I don't recognize those lyrics from the Banana Splits.

I only recall bits and pieces but it was something like - "One banana, two banana, three banana, four, > forget the exact next part< The banana Split Show. Over hills and valleys the banana buggies go, > forget the next part too < La la la la luh la la, la la la la luh la la


----------



## tfederov

Wow, do you need to be old(er) to participate in this thread? :lol: I don't know any of these to save my life!

Let me try this:

In 1972, a crack commando unit was sent to prison by a military court for a crime they didn't commit. These men promptly escaped from a maximum security stockade to the Los Angeles underground. Today, still wanted by the government, they survive as soldiers of fortune.


----------



## elaclair

sorahl said:


> how about this one.
> 
> while he wanders his starry see, remember remember me


Stuart's right, that one never aired with the lyrics, but the answer is "Star Trek"

Soooooo, How's about:

"Baby, if you every wondered,
Wondered whatever happened to me.
I'm livin' on the air in................"


----------



## tfederov

elaclair said:


> Stuart's right, that one never aired with the lyrics, but the answer is "Star Trek"
> 
> Soooooo, How's about:
> 
> "Baby, if you every wondered,
> Wondered whatever happened to me.
> I'm livin' on the air in................"


WKRP in Cincinnatti.

"Now the world don't move to the beat of just one drum...."


----------



## kocuba

tfederov said:


> "Now the world don't move to the beat of just one drum...."


Different Strokes

"Straightenin' the curves, flattenin' the hills..."


----------



## spartanstew

Dukes of Hazard.


"High on the rapids
It struck their tiny raft.
And plunged them down a thousand feet below."


----------



## elaclair

spartanstew said:


> "High on the rapids
> It struck their tiny raft.
> And plunged them down a thousand feet below."


Man, the memories...... It's "The Land Of The Lost"

"Oh we spend our days like bright and shiny new dimes.
If we're ever puzzled by the changing times.
There's a plate of homemade wishes on the kitchen window sill,"


----------



## Goldlexus

elaclair said:


> Man, the memories...... It's "The Land Of The Lost"
> 
> "Oh we spend our days like bright and shiny new dimes.
> If we're ever puzzled by the changing times.
> There's a plate of homemade wishes on the kitchen window sill,"


"Eight is Enough"

I feel it coming together, People will see me and cry


----------



## petergaryr

Fame.

"xxxx xxxx www xxxxxx ....reads the card of a man,
a knight without honor in a savage land...."


----------



## Darkscream

Have Gun Will Travel 

---------------------------------


"There is the sun and moon, 
They sing their own sweet tune "


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Family Ties, which also contains the least grammatically correct sentence in any theme song, "And there ain't no nothing we can't work each other through."

"a 1928 Porter"


----------



## Goldlexus

Stuart Sweet said:


> Family Ties, which also contains the least grammatically correct sentence in any theme song, "And there ain't no nothing we can't work each other through."
> 
> "a 1928 Porter"


My Mother the Car

"And you can speak your mind"


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Man that was a tough one. It came to me in a flash... Bosom Buddies

"Got kind of tired of packing and unpacking"


----------



## BubblePuppy

Stuart Sweet said:


> Man that was a tough one. It came to me in a flash... Bosom Buddies
> 
> "Got kind of tired of packing and unpacking"


WKRP

"I wish I was a space man. 
The fastest guy alive. 
I'd fly you round the universe, 
In xxxxxxxx xxx"


----------



## durl

Fireball XL5

"So while you're here, enjoy the view; keep on doing what you do."


----------



## trainman

durl said:


> "So while you're here, enjoy the view; keep on doing what you do."


"One Day at a Time."

You say you went home early last night; the book you read's out of sight....


----------



## Mark Lamutt

One Day at a Time?

Making your way in the world today takes everything you've got...

Oops...too slow again! No idea about trainman's...


----------



## Bighead

trainman said:


> "One Day at a Time."
> 
> You say you went home early last night; the book you read's out of sight....


To Tell the Truth



Mark Lamutt said:


> One Day at a Time?
> 
> Making your way in the world today takes everything you've got...


Cheers

How about:
"...like a streak of light, he arrives just in time..."


----------



## Mark Lamutt

That one I do know - Spiderman!

"And you can't take the sky from me."


----------



## sorahl

Firefly 


Ok so the star trek one doesn't have the lyrics sung... sue me 

i'm sure EVERYONE knows this one so i'm makeing it short...

...made for you and me..


----------



## Doug Brott

M-I-C K-E-Y M-O-U-S-E ..

... you take the good, you ...


----------



## dpfaunts

The Fact of Life

One Two Three O'Clock....


----------



## n3ntj

dpfaunts said:


> One Two Three O'Clock....


Happy Days

Time for a toughie -

How about "...We've a loveable space that needs your face.." (middle of the song)


----------



## phrelin

n3ntj said:


> Happy Days
> 
> Time for a toughie -
> 
> How about "...We've a loveable space that needs your face.." (middle of the song)


Three's Company.

How old are you? See if you know this one:
"A knight without armor in a savage land"


----------



## Darkscream

phrelin said:


> Three's Company.
> 
> How old are you? See if you know this one:
> "A knight without armor in a savage land"


You may want to check posts 23 and 24 of this thread.


----------



## phrelin

Darkscream said:


> You may want to check posts 23 and 24 of this thread.


 :blush: Shucks, and I was so sure I was the only one who had that theme running through my pea brain at odd times.

So even older and more annoying when it starts playing in my brain:

"'ll tell the world I love you,
Don't forget you promise to me."


----------



## makaiguy

BubblePuppy said:


> With a gun and a rope and a hat full of hope, planted a family tree. We got hold of a pot of gold,...(title word deleted)


Several have mentioned that this was never sung, only an instrumental. But I could swear I've read that the Cartwrights DID sing it in only the premier episode. Or maybe it was just in the pilot and never aired ... ??


----------



## makaiguy

Forgot to give one (definitely WAS sung as a vocal):

"Wild as the wind in Oregon, blowing up a canyon, easier to tame"


----------



## Herdfan

Maverick ???

"girls were girls and men were men,"


----------



## Goldlexus

Herdfan said:


> Maverick ???
> 
> "girls were girls and men were men,"


All in the Family

"When you dropped kicked your jacket 
As you came through the door"


----------



## elaclair

Goldlexus said:


> All in the Family
> 
> "When you dropped kicked your jacket
> As you came through the door"


Mr. Belvedere...

"Give me your secrets
Bring me a sign
Give me a reason
To walk the fire
See another dawn
Through our daughters eyes
You give me a reason
To walk the fire"


----------



## sorahl

The Unit


..head's the calling wind.


----------



## makaiguy

sorahl said:


> The Unit
> 
> ..head's the calling wind.


Hmm.. I always thought it was "HEEDS the calling wind". Have Gun Will Travel (again).

For my fellow old farts:

"It's time to start the show,
So kids, let's go!"


----------



## elaclair

makaiguy said:


> Hmm.. I always thought it was "HEEDS the calling wind". Have Gun Will Travel (again).
> 
> For my fellow old farts:
> 
> "It's time to start the show,
> So kids, let's go!"


Maybe this makes me an old fart, but I thought this one was easy.....

Howdy Doody!

"Early to rise,
Early to bed.
And in between I cooked and cleaned
And went out of my head"


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Good one--- Alice. 

Here's an easy one for you:

"Fish don't fry in the kitchen, beans don't burn on the grill"


----------



## n3ntj

"The Jeffersons"

"..Everybody pulled his weight. Gee, our old LaSalle ran great..." (listed already in the list, but a different part of the song)


----------



## dpfaunts

All in the Family

And then came -----, and then came -----


----------



## n3ntj

Maude?


----------



## dpfaunts

Yep, just trying to keep it in the family (All in the Family, Jefferson & Maude) I don't really include Archie's Place though. Don't forget you get to pick the next lyrics


----------



## jacksonm30354

I got 2 of them for ya...

"...freer than the land of the free, truer than the Red, White, and Blue..."

AND

"...Give us any chance, we'll take it. 
Give us any rule, we'll break it..."


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I was wondering when someone would bring out Love American Style, one of my favorite themes. 

I'll leave the other one for someone else so they can keep the game going.


----------



## spartanstew

Laverne and Shirley


"We're in the air and everywhere
Flyin' high
Flyin' loose
Flyin' free as a summer breeze"


----------



## Getteau

spartanstew said:


> Laverne and Shirley
> 
> "We're in the air and everywhere
> Flyin' high
> Flyin' loose
> Flyin' free as a summer breeze"


The Bugaloos (I have no idea how to spell it)

since I have to watch this several times a day
"We've got a mystery to solve so ..."


----------



## spartanstew

Scooby Doo.



"Hey, it's XXXXXX, comin over to play"


----------



## dduensing

spartanstew said:


> "Hey, it's XXXXXX, comin over to play"


Franklin.

"Everyone loves the king of the sea...."


----------



## spartanstew

spartanstew said:


> "Hey, it's XXXXXX, comin over to play"


How many people have that stuck in their head now?


----------



## Goldlexus

dduensing said:


> Franklin.
> 
> "Everyone loves the king of the sea...."


Flipper

"They tried to leap but they were late
And they all died"


----------



## phrelin

Flipper. I have to stay away from this thread, I have these moronic songs tripping through my head.

"one pair of matching bookends, different as night and day"


----------



## phrelin

Big Bang Theory?

Now I've got that in my head along with the old stuff.


----------



## dduensing

phrelin said:


> "one pair of matching bookends, different as night and day"


The Patty Duke Show (again)

".The chores....The stores....Fresh air....Times Square!"


----------



## phrelin

dduensing said:


> The Patty Duke Show (again)


My point exactly. The stupid song is going through my head.:lol:


----------



## spartanstew

Green Acres.


"Lotsa curves, you bet. Even more when you get
To"


----------



## elaclair

spartanstew said:


> Green Acres.
> 
> "Lotsa curves, you bet. Even more when you get
> To"


Oh good Gawd...........Where is Uncle Joe when you need him?

Petticoat Junction

How 'bout..

"I've been down this road walkin' the line
That's painted by pride
And I have made mistakes in my life
That I just can't hide"


----------



## dduensing

spartanstew said:


> "Lotsa curves, you bet. Even more when you get
> To"


...the junction: PETTICOAT JUNCTION!
(Hey that's Uncle Joe, he's a-movin' kinda slow) :lol:

The other one I believe is "Ally McBeal"

Try this:
"We'd spread a little lovin' then we'd keep movin' on. "


----------



## Getteau

dduensing said:


> ...the junction: PETTICOAT JUNCTION!
> (Hey that's Uncle Joe, he's a-movin' kinda slow) :lol:
> 
> The other one I believe is "Ally McBeal"
> 
> Try this:
> "We'd spread a little lovin' then we'd keep movin' on. "


Partridge Family.

"People let me tell you about my best friend"


----------



## dduensing

Getteau said:


> "People let me tell you about my best friend"


The Courtship of Eddie's Father.

"Phoebe Figalilly is a silly name "


----------



## reweiss

dduensing said:


> The Courtship of Eddie's Father.
> 
> "Phoebe Figalilly is a silly name "


Nanny and the Professor...

How about:
A blaze of power! {IIII MMM}!
Amazing armor! {IIII MMM}!


----------



## dduensing

reweiss said:


> A blaze of power! {IIII MMM}!
> Amazing armor! {IIII MMM}!


Invincible Iron Man

"She's tinsel on a tree...
She's everything that every girl should be!"


----------



## reweiss

dduensing said:


> Invincible Iron Man
> 
> "She's tinsel on a tree...
> She's everything that every girl should be!"


Dahm Dahm Dahm Dahm Dahm Dahm Dam... 
Dahm Dahm Dahm Dahm Dahm... Wonder Woman!

How about this:
Something magic in the way you hold me in your eyes
No one ever warned me love just takes you by surprise
I don't know what's come over me, you've got my hypnotized
when you look at me.


----------



## dduensing

reweiss said:


> Dahm Dahm Dahm Dahm Dahm Dahm Dam...
> Dahm Dahm Dahm Dahm Dahm... Wonder Woman!


Not Wonder Woman....try again.


----------



## reweiss

dduensing said:


> Not Wonder Woman....try again.


Ooops... wrong girl.... Is it THAT GIRL!?!

(I was waiting to drop that punchline)


----------



## elaclair

reweiss said:


> Ooops... wrong girl.... Is it THAT GIRL!?!
> 
> (I was waiting to drop that punchline)


Yup, and the previous one was Joanie Loves Chotchy

Try this one out..

"Is she blond, is she tall, is she dark, is she small, Is she any kinda dreamboat at all
No matter, he's hers and hers alone. "


----------



## Tinymon

That would be The Many Loves of Dobie Gillis.

NEXT!

Hey there where ya goin',
Not exactly knowin'
Who says you have to call just one place home.
He's goin' everywhere,


----------



## afletcher

BJ and the Bear

How about...
"I'm a-walkin' in the rain
Tears are fallin' and I feel the pain
Wishin' you were here by me
To end this misery
And I wonder
I wa-wa-wa-wa-wonder"


----------



## dduensing

afletcher said:


> "I'm a-walkin' in the rain
> Tears are fallin' and I feel the pain
> Wishin' you were here by me
> To end this misery
> And I wonder
> I wa-wa-wa-wa-wonder"


Crime Story (the song is "Runaway" from Del Shannon)

"Through the courtesy of Fred's two feet"


----------



## reweiss

dduensing said:


> Crime Story (the song is "Runaway" from Del Shannon)
> 
> "Through the courtesy of Fred's two feet"


Yabba Dabba Doo... It's the Flintstones.

Next...

She waved her wand, the beautiful boat was gone 
The skies grew dark, the sea grew rough 
And the boat sailed on and on and on and on and on and on...


----------



## cb7214

This is great I love TV Theme songs, I have like 4 or 5 CD full of 65 TV Themes each that i bought years ago It was TV's Greatest Hits Volume I, II, 70's & 80's, Remote Control, and Cable Ready, there are a couple other's in the series that i didn't get though

How about this one

Johnny Yuma was a _______ he roamed through the west He was fighting mad that ________ lad


----------



## reweiss

cb7214 said:


> This is great I love TV Theme songs, I have like 4 or 5 CD full of 65 TV Themes each that i bought years ago It was TV's Greatest Hits Volume I, II, 70's & 80's, Remote Control, and Cable Ready, there are a couple other's in the series that i didn't get though
> 
> How about this one
> 
> Johnny Yuma was a _______ he roamed through the west He was fighting mad that ________ lad


You're supposed to guess the previous theme before adding a new one... you REBEL :eek2:


----------



## trainman

reweiss said:


> She waved her wand, the beautiful boat was gone
> The skies grew dark, the sea grew rough
> And the boat sailed on and on and on and on and on and on...


Who's your friend when things get rough? "H.R. Pufnstuf."

The bluest skies you've ever seen are in Seattle...


----------



## durl

trainman said:


> Who's your friend when things get rough? "H.R. Pufnstuf."
> 
> The bluest skies you've ever seen are in Seattle...


OK...I know that's a Bobby Sherman song but I can't recall a TV theme...ugh...

It wasn't used for "Here Come The Brides" was it?


----------



## elaclair

trainman said:


> Who's your friend when things get rough? "H.R. Pufnstuf."
> 
> The bluest skies you've ever seen are in Seattle...


I had to grab an mp3 of that one.....couldn't get it out of my head otherwise.

It's from "Here Come The Brides"

Something a little different...

The theme is an instrumental called "The Toy Parade"


----------



## durl

elaclair said:


> I had to grab an mp3 of that one.....couldn't get it out of my head otherwise.
> 
> It's from "Here Come The Brides"
> 
> Something a little different...
> 
> The theme is an instrumental called "The Toy Parade"


Tricky..."Leave It To Beaver"

Now I'll have that happy little tune going through my head for awhile.

Next...

"We come to each other from different worlds, drawn to each other by the love inside of us..." (I liked the show even though it didn't last long...)


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Technically a violation of the rules, there are no lyrics. The show is "Leave it to Beaver."

Since we were discussing Seattle, 

"Now maybe I seem a bit confused but baby I got you pegged."


----------



## elaclair

Stuart Sweet said:


> Technically a violation of the rules, there are no lyrics. The show is "Leave it to Beaver."
> 
> Since we were discussing Seattle,
> 
> "Now maybe I seem a bit confused but baby I got you pegged."


Sorry Stuart, it was just stuck in my head and I had to post it SOMEWHERE  .

For durl's, I love the song, "Different Worlds" by Maureen McGovern, have to admit to cheating on this one, so I won't post the answer...but you're right it was a good show.

For Stuart's, why it's "Frasier" of course!

Staying in Seattle for a bit, try this one on for size...

"Aight, this is how we gon' do it, come on, uh
Birth, she here on the planet Earth
Against the curse of grain and submitted brain
Trained to submit the corporate reign
Radiation range, generation pain, fear
Migraines created by megabyte"


----------



## petergaryr

Dark Angel.

Here's a real old one:

"He wore a cane and derby hat,
they called him......."


----------



## Richard King

I believe that's from Batt Masterson

"Riverboat, ring your bell,
Fare thee well, Annabel.
Luck is the lady that he loves the best.
Natchez to New Orleans
Livin on jacks and queens"


----------



## phrelin

Maverick.

"Oh, the things he says and the things he does
Will make you shake with fright"


----------



## Goldlexus

phrelin said:


> Maverick.
> 
> "Oh, the things he says and the things he does
> Will make you shake with fright"


Dennis the Menace?

"I'd like it if they liked us, but I don't think they like us."


----------



## dduensing

Goldlexus said:


> "I'd like it if they liked us, but I don't think they like us."


Square Pegs.

"One is a genius - the other's insane."


----------



## elaclair

dduensing said:


> Square Pegs.
> 
> "One is a genius - the other's insane."


Pinky And The Brain

"We are poor little lambs
Who have lost our way.
Baa, baa, baa."


----------



## Goldlexus

elaclair said:


> Pinky And The Brain
> 
> "We are poor little lambs
> Who have lost our way.
> Baa, baa, baa."


Black Sheep Squadron

"Here we are, back with you again. 
Yes by-gum, and yes by-golly"


----------



## elaclair

Goldlexus said:


> Black Sheep Squadron
> 
> "Here we are, back with you again.
> Yes by-gum, and yes by-golly"


I'm starting to feel a bit old by knowing this one..

Kukla, Fran & Ollie

"Somebody save me,
Let your warm hands break right through it,
Somebody save me,
I don't care how you do it, just
Stay, stay
C'mon, I've been waiting for you"


----------



## trainman

elaclair said:


> "Somebody save me,
> Let your warm hands break right through it,
> Somebody save me,
> I don't care how you do it, just
> Stay, stay
> C'mon, I've been waiting for you"


"Smallville," I believe.

...created by Bob Clampett...

(Always nice when you can get your own name into the theme song!)


----------



## dduensing

trainman said:


> ...created by Bob Clampett...
> 
> (Always nice when you can get your own name into the theme song!)


Beany and Cecil.

How about this one:
Neat. Sweet. Petite!


----------



## Getteau

dduensing said:


> Beany and Cecil.
> 
> How about this one:
> Neat. Sweet. Petite!


Addams Family

The phone,
The phone is ringing
The phone,
We'll be right there,

The phone,
The phone is ringing
There's an animal in trouble
...


----------



## petergaryr

Getteau said:


> Addams Family
> 
> The phone,
> The phone is ringing
> The phone,
> We'll be right there,
> 
> The phone,
> The phone is ringing
> There's an animal in trouble
> ...


Wonder Pets

"movin' ....movin'.... movin'....keep those dogies movin'.....xxxxxxxx
no time to understand them, just rope, throw and brand them......"

Bonus round: this one is so obscure I think only 3 people may have seen the show, let alone heard the lyrics sung by a young quartet at the end. What is surprising is how the young star eventually learned a THING or two about SNAKES:

"By riverboat and wagon train, old Doc xxxxxxx crossed the plains 
And told his son, keep moving on there's gold in old California "


----------



## elaclair

petergaryr said:


> Wonder Pets
> 
> "movin' ....movin'.... movin'....keep those dogies movin'.....xxxxxxxx
> no time to understand them, just rope, throw and brand them......"
> 
> Bonus round: this one is so obscure I think only 3 people may have seen the show, let alone heard the lyrics sung by a young quartet at the end. What is surprising is how the young star eventually learned a THING or two about SNAKES:
> 
> "By riverboat and wagon train, old Doc xxxxxxx crossed the plains
> And told his son, keep moving on there's gold in old California "


Rawhide!

And I guess there are 4 people who have seen the show..

The Travels of Jaime McPheeters .

And something else I use to watch around that same time..... Extra points if you can remember the Title of the show for that time period (It went through MANY name changes over the years....)

"The world is a carousel of color,
Wonderful, wonderful color.
The world is a carousel of color,
History, comedy, fantasy,
There's drama and mirth,
There's old mother earth
With all of her secrets to see"


----------



## Yes616

[QUOTE"The world is a carousel of color,
Wonderful, wonderful color.
The world is a carousel of color,
History, comedy, fantasy,
There's drama and mirth,
There's old mother earth
With all of her secrets to see"][/QUOTE]

*Disney's Wonderful World of Color*
I just found this thread and it brought me some memories too.

Here is my entry..

Take a little Sunday spin..
Go to watch the Dodgers win..
Have yourself a dandy day that costs you under a fin..
(Hint.. never aired)


----------



## Richard King

Since it never aired I had to cheat and do a Google to find that is was from All in the Family. 

"So brave is Corporal Rusty. 
Though he is just a boy. 
How true as Private **********
They are the army's pride and joy."


----------



## petergaryr

Adventures of of Rin Tin Tin.

"We're too busy singing to put anybody down"


----------



## spartanstew

The Monkees.


Can't think of a new one, I'll let someone else have a go.


----------



## Richard King

It's big, it's colossal, it's the best show on earth, 
the circus will be in town today... 
You'll wanna have a lemonade, 
You'll wanna see the big parade, 
You'll wanna hear the calliope play!


----------



## phrelin

Circus Boy. You watched as much TV as I did back then.

And unfortunately for me in this game, I can hum far more theme songs than I can remember the words to give another.


----------



## Richard King

I remember the name of the shows then google the lyrics. Go get one. :lol: Circus Boy, of course, had a connection to The Monkees


----------



## Yes616

Richard King said:


> Since it never aired I had to cheat and do a Google to find that is was from All in the Family.


There was an album that had the whole song and much more of the closing theme for the show "All in the Family".

Here's one..

*From New York, the greatest city in the world..*


----------



## phrelin

Yes616 said:


> *From New York, the greatest city in the world..*


Could you hum a little of that for me?


----------



## makaiguy

Late Night with David Letterman intro.

"Your Papa never told you about right and wrong"


----------



## elaclair

makaiguy said:


> Late Night with David Letterman intro.
> 
> "Your Papa never told you about right and wrong"


The Sopranos

"It's like a light of a new day,
It came from out of the blue.
Breaking me out of the spell I was in,
Making all of my wishes come true."


----------



## Yes616

makaiguy said:


> Late Night with David Letterman intro.


Slight correction.. it's"The Late Show starring David Letterman".



> Could you hum a little of that for me?


OK I'll try..

Hmm Hmm.. Hmm Hmm Hmm Hmm, etc.. :hurah:


----------



## spartanstew

elaclair said:


> "It's like a light of a new day,
> It came from out of the blue.
> Breaking me out of the spell I was in,
> Making all of my wishes come true."


The Greatest American Hero.

"Hello sunshine, goodbye rain,"


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Happy Days

Here's an easy one: 

"My name's Friday. I carry a badge."


----------



## spartanstew

Dragnet.

"He's the one we count on night and day.
When there's danger he can get us out of it"


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Man... you've stumped me and I thought I knew a lot of them.


----------



## VegasDen

Kimba the White Lion

_He searched the land, this restless lad. He was panther quick and leather tough.
Cause he had figured that he'd been pushed enough...._


----------



## petergaryr

Johnny Yuma, the Rebel.

There seems to be a number of us who were around during the "cowboy" days of TV!

"There's a man who lives a life of danger. To everyone he meets, he stays a 
stranger. ... With every move he makes, another chance he takes. Odds are he 
won't live to see tomorrow."


----------



## Phil T

Secret Agent 


The bluest skys you've ever see are in Seattle....


----------



## elaclair

Phil T said:


> Secret Agent
> 
> The bluest skys you've ever see are in Seattle....


Oh no, now we've even got re-runs!! 

Here Come The Brides (again)

"Welcome back, your dreams were your ticket out.
Welcome back to that same old place that you laughed about.
Well the names have all changed since you hung around,
But those dreams have remained and they're turned around."


----------



## dpfaunts

Welcome Back Kotter

We're gonna make our dreams come true, for me and you!


----------



## elaclair

dpfaunts said:


> Welcome Back Kotter
> 
> We're gonna make our dreams come true, for me and you!


Um,

Laverne & Shirley

"And how would you feel knowin' prejudice was obsolete
And all mankind danced to the exact beat
And at night it was safe to walk down the street."


----------



## Getteau

elaclair said:


> Um,
> 
> Laverne & Shirley
> 
> "And how would you feel knowin' prejudice was obsolete
> And all mankind danced to the exact beat
> And at night it was safe to walk down the street."


In Living Color

Sined the thread kinda stalled, lets do an easy one
"The ship went down 
on the shore of this 
uncharted desert isle,
with ...."


----------



## Richard King

Gilligan's Island

"*****, wants a little cutie, 
*****, wants a little beauty, 
*****want a gal to call his own 
Any size, any style, any eyes, any smile, any Jean, any Jane, nay Joan. 

Oh *****, wants a girl who is dreamy, 
*****, wants a girl who's creamy, 
*****, wants a girl to call his own. 
Is she blond, is she tall, is she dark, is she small, Is she any kinda dreamboat at all 
No matter, he's hers and hers alone."


----------



## makaiguy

Richard King said:


> Gilligan's Island
> 
> "*****, wants a little cutie,
> *****, wants a little beauty,
> *****want a gal to call his own
> Any size, any style, any eyes, any smile, any Jean, any Jane, nay Joan.
> 
> Oh *****, wants a girl who is dreamy,
> *****, wants a girl who's creamy,
> *****, wants a girl to call his own.
> Is she blond, is she tall, is she dark, is she small, Is she any kinda dreamboat at all
> No matter, he's hers and hers alone."


Many Loves of Dobie Gillis (again).

"Traveled down the road and back again"


----------



## Stuart Sweet

The Golden Girls.

"He's a demon on wheels."


----------



## Richard King

> Many Loves of Dobie Gillis (again).


We're obviously running out of television shows that have theme songs (or at least lyrics).


----------



## Getteau

Stuart Sweet said:


> The Golden Girls.
> 
> "He's a demon on wheels."


Speed Racer

But I can't do this all on my own
No, I know I'm no Superman
I'm no Superman


----------



## makaiguy

Getteau said:


> But I can't do this all on my own
> No, I know I'm no Superman
> I'm no Superman


Scrubs

From the 50's:
"What a girl, what a whirl, what a life."


----------



## makaiguy

makaiguy said:


> From the 50's:
> "What a girl, what a whirl, what a life."


Have recently seen a few of these on some channel or other, so thought maybe somebody would get it.

Full lyric:

[** Program name **]
What a girl, what a whirl, what a life.
Oh [** Program name **]
What a mind, love is blind, what a wife.

Giddy and gay, all day she keeps my heart laughin'
Never know where her brain has flown.

Each to his own
Can't deny that's why [** Program name **].


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I Married Joan

"I know my parents love me"


----------



## Newshawk

A Different World

The lyrics on this one were never heard on air, so I'll give you a hint. The lyrics were written by one of the stars of the show.

"Got a feelin' it's all over now - All over now, we're through.

And tomorrow I'll be lonesome, __________ ____"


----------



## VegasDen

Newshawk said:


> A Different World
> 
> The lyrics on this one were never heard on air, so I'll give you a hint. The lyrics were written by one of the stars of the show.
> 
> "Got a feelin' it's all over now - All over now, we're through.
> 
> And tomorrow I'll be lonesome, __________ ____"


Carrol O'Connor...the closing theme to "All In The Family"

"_There's a magic in the early morning we found
When the sunrise smiles on everything around._"


----------



## Newshawk

VegasDen said:


> Carrol O'Connor...the closing theme to "All In The Family"


Correct! "Remembering You", music by Roger Kellaway and lyrics by Carrol O'Connor



VegasDen said:


> "_There's a magic in the early morning we found
> When the sunrise smiles on everything around._"


Eight is Enough

"One of these days I'm gonna settle down
But till I do I won't be hanging round"


----------



## makaiguy

Newshawk said:


> "One of these days I'm gonna settle down
> But till I do I won't be hanging round"


Then Came Bronson

Since this had stalled out for two days, I admit I googled it. I have no recollection of Then Came Bronson at all, even after reading the description.

Moving on...

"This is the music that you hear as you watch the credits."


----------



## phrelin

makaiguy said:


> Then Came Bronson
> 
> Since this had stalled out for two days, I admit I googled it. I have no recollection of Then Came Bronson at all, even after reading the description.


Wasn't a bad show. This is what I remember (from Wikipedia:

Among the many guest stars on the show were:

* Bonnie Bedelia
* Noah Beery
* Veronica Cartwright
* Iron Eyes Cody
* Dabney Coleman
* James Doohan
* Don Drysdale
* Beverly Garland
* Will Geer
* Gloria Grahame
* Skip Homeier
* Steve Ihnat
* Zalman King
* Jack Klugman
* Diane Ladd
* Fernando Lamas
* Elsa Lanchester
* Robert Loggia
* Penny Marshall
* Jay Novello
* Kurt Russell
* Buffy Sainte-Marie
* Jessica Walter
* James Whitmore
* Keenan Wynn

Oh, and the Garry Shandling Show. I'm out of lyrics, so someone will have to post another.


----------



## Newshawk

OK, here goes:

"The soft island breeze brings you strange melodies
And they tell of exotic mysteries under the tropical spell of..."


----------



## makaiguy

Newshawk said:


> "The soft island breeze brings you strange melodies
> And they tell of exotic mysteries under the tropical spell of..."


Hawaiian Eye

Same era:

"Carefree as the tumbleweeds, ajoggin' along with a heart full of song
And a rifle and a volume of the law. "


----------



## Msguy

"Love and Marriage Love and Marriage"


----------



## harlee

Msguy said:


> Sugarfoot
> 
> "Love and Marriage Love and Marriage"


Married... With Children

"I see a red door and I want it painted black"


----------



## Msguy

Tour Of Duty


----------



## Msguy

"Here We Are Face To Face A Couple of ___ ___


----------



## jacksonm30354

"...set a course for adventure and your mind on a new romance..."


----------



## Newshawk

Silver Spoons

"No more rehearsing and nursing our parts,
We know every part by heart!"

And for the bonus round, this theme song's lyrics were sung on the show but once, and not in the open:

"We have our quarrels but then, how we love making up again!"

BTW, I have some more waiting...


----------



## jacksonm30354

Newshawk said:


> Silver Spoons
> 
> "No more rehearsing and nursing our parts,
> We know every part by heart!"
> 
> And for the bonus round, this theme song's lyrics were sung on the show but once, and not in the open:
> 
> "We have our quarrels but then, how we love making up again!"
> 
> BTW, I have some more waiting...


#1 Bugs Bunny/Looney Tunes?


----------



## Newshawk

jacksonm30354 said:


> #1 Bugs Bunny/Looney Tunes?


Specifically, _The Bugs Bunny Show_, on ABC in prime time on Tuesday nights at 7:30 PM ET from 1960 to 1963.


----------



## makaiguy

"We have our quarrels but then, how we love making up again!"

I Love Lucy. 

My recollection is that Ricky sang these lyrics (or at least SOME song where "I love Lucy and Lucy loves me" is a part) to Lucy at the nightclub in one episode, but I can't recall a vocal version ever actually being used as a theme. I've tried googling to confirm this recollection, but haven't been able to find anything pro or con. 

Of course, I only recall what has been in syndication all these years with the cartoon characters and big heart during the credits. Who knows what might have actually been on the original broadcasts?

How 'bout this one:

The ****** came with the sun.
There was a job to be done.
So they sent for the badge and the gun
Of the ******.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

The Lawman

"Math, science, history, unraveling the mysteries"


----------



## LoopinFool

Good. One I can get without looking it up!

The Big Bang Theory

"It's quite an unusual thing, the animals talk and sing.
With Doug and Emmy Jo, every day's a different show!"


----------



## Newshawk

New Zoo Review-I used to have to run that show every afternoon at the cable station I worked at. It was about 20 years old at that time!

Another oldie but goody:

She's country style, but city designed;
Got a smile that's sprinkled with sunshine.


----------



## dbconsultant

Farmer's Daughter!

"On the sea or on the land,
he gets the situation well in hand"


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Mighty Mouse!

"Jane, his wife...."


----------



## LoopinFool

The Jetsons

"People say god looks out for the working man
Sure hope he's looking out for me
These empty pockets need a helping hand
Kitchen tables full of family"


----------



## Ira Lacher

The Torkelsons. Good One!

"It travels on land and under the sea.
It can journey anywhere."


----------



## Newshawk

Supercar-but I had to look it up.

"You won't admit you love me, and so
how am I ever to know?"


----------



## LoopinFool

Coupling

I know it's shown on BBCA right now, but I had to look it up anyway.

"Far beyond the world I've known,
far beyond my time..."


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Oh, I think those are the lyrics to "Buck Rogers" but I think they were only used in the movie. I'll wait for one of you to confirm it.


----------



## djlong

That's Buck Rogers.


----------



## LoopinFool

Stuart Sweet said:


> Oh, I think those are the lyrics to "Buck Rogers" but I think they were only used in the movie. I'll wait for one of you to confirm it.


Since the only words in the newer show's intro were the William Conrad voice-over, I had to post the lyrics from the even shorter-lived 1950s version.

- LoopinFool

Bidibidibidibidibidibidibidi... (I miss Mel Blanc)


----------



## Stuart Sweet

ok, another one that didn't air with lyrics, but you might just get it anyway...

"Heroes, Heroes, fighting men of war,
Sons of all the Heroes from the war before."


----------



## LoopinFool

Since it's one of my all-time favorites, and I knew it right away:
Hogan's Heroes

All the on-line listings show it as "husky men of war", though.




"______ are on the move,
______ are loose,
Feel the magic, hear the roar,
______ are loose."


----------



## Getteau

LoopinFool said:


> Since it's one of my all-time favorites, and I knew it right away:
> Hogan's Heroes
> 
> All the on-line listings show it as "husky men of war", though.
> 
> "______ are on the move,
> ______ are loose,
> Feel the magic, hear the roar,
> ______ are loose."


Thundercats

"I am the sun, and the heir
I am human and I need to be loved
Just like anyone else does"


----------



## Newshawk

That's easy-Charmed. I researched that one when I started playing here.

This one is from my childhood!

"There's a prehistoric monster, who came from outer space
Created by the Martians to destroy the human race
The FBI is helpless, he's 20 stories tall
What can we do, who can we call?"


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I had to look that one up just to get this thread started again... 8 Man.

Here's an easy one for the more grey-haired among us:

"On November thirteenth Felix Unger was asked to remove himself from his place of residence. That request came from his wife."


----------



## makaiguy

Stuart Sweet said:


> Here's an easy one for the more grey-haired among us:
> 
> "On November thirteenth Felix Unger was asked to remove himself from his place of residence. That request came from his wife."


Aw, now, does a voice-over narration really count as a 'theme'?

The actual theme was written by Neal Hefti for the movie that preceded the series. A line from the actual theme...

"When one says 'no', it's 'yes''
More or less ..."


----------



## Stuart Sweet

True, but the real lyrics never aired. Makaiguy, you get to pick the next theme...


----------



## Ryan415689

Here's one...

"Every time I turn around.. I see the face that turns my world around"


----------



## makaiguy

Stuart Sweet said:


> True, but the real lyrics never aired. Makaiguy, you get to pick the next theme...


Nah.. I never really gave the answer, so somebody else could still jump in. But since we've had another poser posted, I guess for completeness I'll mention that the Felix Unger quote was The Odd Couple.

Couldn't get the above one without looking it up, so I'll let

"Every time I turn around.. I see the face that turns my world around"

.. continue to ride.

BTW - the sources I found indicated it was "I see the GIRL that turns my world around". This wasn't a show I every watched, so I'll let somebody shorter in the tooth that has a chance to actually remember it pick up this one...


----------



## makaiguy

Guess this one's stalled out.

"Every time I turn around.. I see the girl that turns my world around" is from Punky Brewster

Try this one - a REAL oldie:

"Here we are, back with you again.
Yes by-gum, and yes by-golly"


----------



## Richard King

Kukla, Fran, And Ollie

Here's a little video for your enjoyment:


----------



## makaiguy

Richard King said:


> Here's a little video for your enjoyment:


I feel gypped. Nobody threw a hat in the air at the end.

Richard, you owe us a lyric, by the way.


----------



## Richard King

makaiguy said:


> I feel gypped. Nobody threw a hat in the air at the end.


They got the whole thing backwards. They started the video in the famous intersection where the hat went in the air (7th and Nicollett in front of Dayton's Department Store). At least they got the Crystal Court restaurant balcony in the proper sequence. Dayton's went away a few years back so they can't reproduce this scene again.  By the way, the fellow in the video with the handlebars (the bass player) now owns a fine dining restaurant in Red Wing, Mn. http://www.thenortonsrestaurant.com/

'Here he comes to save the day'


----------



## LoopinFool

Mighty Mouse




This is the original theme, and one of my favorite "classic that matches the story" themes.

"Lady Madonna, children at your feet.
Wonder how you manage to make ends meet."

- LoopinFool


----------



## Newshawk

LoopinFool said:


> Mighty Mouse
> 
> This is the original theme, and one of my favorite "classic that matches the story" themes.
> 
> "Lady Madonna, children at your feet.
> Wonder how you manage to make ends meet."
> 
> - LoopinFool


Grace Under Fire

His blade was tempered and so was he!
Indestructable steel was he!


----------



## lwdaniel

His blade was tempered and so was he!
Indestructable steel was he![/QUOTE]

The Adventures of Jim Bowie

I was about to post that. so I have nothing prepared right now.


----------



## petergaryr

Would you like to borrow: "Out of the night, when the full moon is bright, comes a horseman known as ......"


----------



## lwdaniel

petergaryr said:


> Would you like to borrow: "Out of the night, when the full moon is bright, comes a horseman known as ......"


wow, when I read that I saw a vision of Guy Williams riding a horse, wearing a black mask, cutting Z's into things with a rapier. I loved that show.

now i have one, hope it hasn't been used,

"*** ***** ****, its about space, about strangest people in a strangest place"


----------



## Newshawk

willie_tee said:


> "It's About Time"
> 
> Hope this one hasn't been used:
> 
> "When you find yourself in danger, when you're threatened by a stranger"


SuperChicken!

"I want to lie, shipwrecked and comatose,

sipping fresh mango juice..."


----------



## djlong

Red Dwarf!

Ok, here's an easy one.

It's time to put on makeup. It's time to light the lights....


----------



## Stuart Sweet

It's time to meet the Muppets on *The Muppet Show* tonight!

This one's extra hard because the lyrics did not actually air with the program, and because the program's about 55 years old. Try to see if you can get it without using Google:


> Just a love nest, cozy and warm,
> Like a dove breast, down on the farm,
> A veranda with some sort of clinging vine,
> Then a kitchen where some rambler roses twine;
> In a small room, tea set of blue,
> There's the ball room, dream room for two,
> Better than a palace with a gilded dome,
> Is the love nest you can call home!


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Too tough for you all? 

It was the George Burns and Gracie Allen show. 

Here's an easy one:

"They have pay or play contracts"


----------



## jodyguercio

Stuart Sweet said:


> Too tough for you all?
> 
> It was the George Burns and Gracie Allen show.
> 
> Here's an easy one:
> 
> "They have pay or play contracts"


Animaniacs

Even eaiser (i cant think this morning thank you head cold)

"Believe it or not Im walking on air...."


----------



## Getteau

jodyguercio said:


> Animaniacs
> 
> Even eaiser (i cant think this morning thank you head cold)
> 
> "Believe it or not Im walking on air...."


Greatest American Hero

Another easy one

If you have a problem, 
if no one else can help, 
and if you can find them, 
maybe you can hire


----------



## jodyguercio

Getteau said:


> Greatest American Hero
> 
> Another easy one
> 
> If you have a problem,
> if no one else can help,
> and if you can find them,
> maybe you can hire


The A Team

"Picture a man going on a journey beyond sight and sound."


----------



## makaiguy

Stuart Sweet said:


> Too tough for you all?
> 
> It was the George Burns and Gracie Allen show.


Aww.. ya didn't wait long enough. It took a second reading, but I got it without Googling. Nuts.


----------



## makaiguy

jodyguercio said:


> "Picture a man going on a journey beyond sight and sound."


I admit to Googling, but far as I can find this was a line from a movie, not a TV show theme. And not even a movie that I can recall was ever made into a TV series.

Might be a good one to start a separate Movie Lines Game, though ...


----------



## sluggo

Stuart Sweet said:


> Good one--- Alice.
> 
> Here's an easy one for you:
> 
> "Fish don't fry in the kitchen, beans don't burn on the grill"


The Jeffersons

Try this:
In your satin tights/Fighting for your rights


----------



## makaiguy

Whoops, Sluggo, you answered one from over two months ago, at the bottom of page two of this thread. It was answered in about 15 minutes



> In your satin tights/Fighting for your rights


.. has got to be Wonder Woman.

"Notify my next of kin ..."


----------



## LoopinFool

jodyguercio said:


> "Picture a man going on a journey beyond sight and sound."


Well, we already got a new one without this one being answered, but I'll give it a shot. I haven't watched it in a long time, but it's hard to forget Rod Serling's presentation:

"The Twilight Zone"


----------



## sluggo

makaiguy said:


> Whoops, Sluggo, you answered one from over two months ago, at the bottom of page two of this thread. It was answered in about 15 minutes
> 
> .. has got to be Wonder Woman.
> 
> "Notify my next of kin ..."


You are correct sir! On both points...I did realize my mistake about 30 seconds after I posted...and yes it is Wonder Woman.


----------



## makaiguy

LoopinFool said:


> Well, we already got a new one without this one being answered, but I'll give it a shot. I haven't watched it in a long time, but it's hard to forget Rod Serling's presentation:
> 
> "The Twilight Zone"


No, this entry was disqualified because it was a dialog line from the movie Good Morning, Viet Nam.

Twilight Zone was a good guess, though, as Mr. Serling's introduction did have a somewhat similar line, although it varied slightly from year to year. One version was "You're traveling through another dimension -- a dimension not only of sight and sound but of mind."


----------



## makaiguy

makaiguy said:


> "Notify my next of kin ..."


Kinda surprised that this one is still hanging fire. Here it is again with the line that follows it:

"Notify my next of kin.
This wheel shall explode."

(By the way, that MIGHT be '_Best_ notify my next of kin', as it was that way in the original Bob Dylan song -- how's that for a non-helpful hint?)


----------



## Newshawk

makaiguy said:


> Kinda surprised that this one is still hanging fire. Here it is again with the line that follows it:
> 
> "Notify my next of kin.
> This wheel shall explode."
> 
> (By the way, that MIGHT be '_Best_ notify my next of kin', as it was that way in the original Bob Dylan song -- how's that for a non-helpful hint?)


Actually, it is "Notify my next of kin". The show is Absolutely Fabulous.

Next up:

"You hear it calling,
You can't deny,
Cause when it calls,
You know you're gonna fly."​


----------



## makaiguy

Just ran across this old thread from 2008 and thought it would be fun to revive it. You can start over to read from the beginning here.

Okay, since this thread had been lying fallow for 11 years, I cheated and googled it.



> "You hear it calling,
> You can't deny,
> Cause when it calls,
> You know you're gonna fly."


Adventures of the Black Stallion (of which I have no recollection whatsoever)

From one of my cable-type-station favorites:

"All step back, I'm 'bout to dance
The greenback boogie"


----------



## Rich

makaiguy said:


> Just ran across this old thread from 2008 and thought it would be fun to revive it. You can start over to read from the beginning here.
> 
> Okay, since this thread had been lying fallow for 11 years, I cheated and googled it.
> 
> Adventures of the Black Stallion (of which I have no recollection whatsoever)
> 
> From one of my cable-type-station favorites:
> 
> "All step back, I'm 'bout to dance
> The greenback boogie"


Good resurrection!

Rich


----------

